# LineCasters in Milton



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Stopped by the new fishing store on Dogwood Drive in Milton today and I have to say its a nice place! They had a lot of fresh water lures, hooks and whatever else you basically need. Plus they had some saltwater stuff too. They have live bull minnows, shrimp, crickets, and worms. 

If you have driven by there many times like I did and said I'll stop next time, stop in there an check it out. Save you some time having to drive down to the box stores for your fishing stuff and they were very competitively priced. 

We all need to support our local mom and pops!


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

Where is dogwood drive . i live in navarre. but i go to milton alot. would like to go by store. also what is the name. thank you for any info.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

sweet I didn't know we had a store nearby till this morning ill be using it for sure!

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

gulf coast rodworks said:


> Where is dogwood drive . i live in navarre. but i go to milton alot. would like to go by store. also what is the name. thank you for any info.


If you turn south off of hwy 90 at the big intersection where CVS and Walgreens and Mckenzie motors is ----That is considered dogwood drive or hwy 89 -When you turn south, go through four more redlights and it should be down on your right.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> sweet I didn't know we had a store nearby till this morning ill be using it for sure!
> 
> Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


Yeah I bought some shrimp from them and was tearing up the redfish yesterday wade fishing.


----------



## Linecasters (May 16, 2012)

deersniper, thank you for the kind words. I look forward to many years of being there for you all. When you stop by please introduce yourselfs to me so I can put a face to the names. 
Good day and good fishing
Bruce


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

went by linecasters last night. Great bait . nice assortment of tackle. Good to have a place in milton. Bruce ( the owner ) said they were having open house this sat. 19. stop by if you can . help support your local tackle shop. we need them.


----------



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

Is this close to David's Catfish House?


----------



## Linecasters (May 16, 2012)

located just north of Willard Norris on the right. 
6100 Dogwood
850-626-0060


----------

